# Looking for info on a good pid controller



## puggz (Mar 30, 2014)

Need to find a pid controller for my electric smoker but not sure witch one to go with? Been looking on the internet and there a lot of option leaning towards the Auber sly series but not sure which one? Any help or info would be great thanks.


----------



## double bogey (Apr 1, 2014)

i built a controller for my lead casting pot. Build one or buy the one they have set up. Simple to build.


----------



## 2010ultra (Apr 1, 2014)

i used this one for my fan on my smoker and it works awesome. you can find everything online to get it working. 













pid ssr and thermocouple.jpg



__ 2010ultra
__ Mar 2, 2014


----------



## double bogey (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes i used a mpin on my lead pot, i will use an auber if it fails or i build another. I just got a mes 30, if it doesn't control well i may just build apid for it. Are you using it to control the fan speed?


----------



## 2010ultra (Apr 1, 2014)

no just to kick the fan on and off to regulate the temp.













smoker pics 026.jpg



__ 2010ultra
__ Nov 3, 2013


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 1, 2014)

It really depends on what you want to do with the smoker as to which type of controller you will need... are you just wanting to cook regularly (one steady temp) ? Or are you making and smoking sausage and needing to ramp the temps up slowly over a period of time ?  

For a steady temp.. this controller seems like it will do the trick...  http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=14

For a ramp feature (I have this one)...  http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=4

Both will need other accessories....  

or you could just go with a plug and play unit...  

Single probe...  http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=72

Dual probe (one for chamber, one for meat)... http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=380

The dual probes are a little more pricey.. but ready to go

the others you will have to build...  but will be considerably cheaper....


----------



## puggz (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info order two different ones the tet612 and the mypin ta4 if they don't im going to get the from auber thanks again.


----------



## vegas flyingcub (May 26, 2014)

Stay away from the rex 100. I purchased one on ebay and when I received it you couldn't set  the parameters. waste on money and time.. Just my opinion..


----------



## wizit247 (May 27, 2014)

I have been running my smoker on the Mypin ta4 for a couple months now and I have no complaints.













20140525_144919.jpeg



__ wizit247
__ May 25, 2014


----------



## al sf bay (Jun 2, 2014)

Do you know much about the BBQ Guru, DiqiQ with a Viper?  It is pretty great.  It even has a ramp mode. I had it on my electric Bradley and it was perfect.  Unfortunately,  I don't have the Bradley anymore.  PM me if you are interested    in mine.


----------

